# Help finding a good breeder in the Nyc area



## Ladyt80 (Jun 25, 2008)

I need help finding a good breeder, i was about to buy a dog from the pet store, but i read some topics on here that is making me change my mind.

I live in the Nyc area and would like to know if anyone knows a good breeder. I have no idea about dogs or breeders until today.

I want a male maltese but i want a tiny HEALTHY dog that doesn't grow more than 3-5 lbs.



So any help will be great, thank you!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:welcome1: to SM!!!

Here is a link to recent thread about breeders in the NY area: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34971


----------



## Ladyt80 (Jun 25, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jun 25 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596678


> :welcome1: to SM!!!
> 
> Here is a link to recent thread about breeders in the NY area: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34971[/B]



thank you so much


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I live in NYC/ And CT and I got my amazing fluff at Chrisman Maltese. They are about 90 minutes from NYC, but worth the drive. Please please please don't buy a pet from a Pet store. There are many threads here why not to on that topic. You might have to wait, but I would check out their website and give them a call anyway. There are many NY'ers and NJ folks who have bought their little babies from them. Rescue is also a great solution. Any questions regarding Chrisman feel free to PM me.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

There are hundreds of thousands of dogs who need a home through Rescue...you may find a rescue organization for small dogs or even a specific breed that could help...I live in NJ and I know that on any given weekend day that Petsmart brings animals that need a home into the store for concideration to the general public.

Please consider this...they love you so much for your help.

Thanks


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that you decided against going to a petstore. As everyone else stated, please go to a reputable breeder or consider rescue. Like Moxie's Mom, my Benny is also from Chrisman who is located in PA. You can also check out the AMA website as well.

Good luck in your search! And welcome to SM


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am also happy to hear that you have decided not to go to the pet store to get your new addition. :chili: 

Bea Ane of Bea Ane's Maltese is in NYC. I highly recommend her. Here is a link to her website. 

http://www.beaanesmaltese.com/


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you considered having your pup shipped?

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html
Tammy has gorgeous babies. If you feel more comfortable staying local I would for sure look at 
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm She has beautiful babies also :wub: 
Good luck, hope you find the perfect one for you! :biggrin:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Ladyt80 @ Jun 25 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596582


> I need help finding a good breeder, i was about to buy a dog from the pet store, but i read some topics on here that is making me change my mind.
> 
> I live in the Nyc area and would like to know if anyone knows a good breeder. I have no idea about dogs or breeders until today.
> 
> ...


Before you start calling breeders, I would encourage you to rethink your desire for a tiny 3-5 lb. dog. Good breeders breed to meet the standard for Maltese. The standard says:

Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. 
Overall quality is to be favored over size.

I know of a breeder in MA who has puppies available, Champion sire, Champion dam, vet-checked, vaccinations started, bile acid tested, but she breeds to meet the standard, and I would hate to think that you'd be unhappy because her pups might grow to be 6 lbs.

MaryH


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

5 lbs is a reasonable size. I would check out the AMA Breeder's
list and consider flying a pup in or fly to get him. This way you have
a larger variety of great breeders from which to choose.
Happy puppy hunting!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jun 27 2008, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597247


> QUOTE (Ladyt80 @ Jun 25 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596582





> I need help finding a good breeder, i was about to buy a dog from the pet store, but i read some topics on here that is making me change my mind.
> 
> I live in the Nyc area and would like to know if anyone knows a good breeder. I have no idea about dogs or breeders until today.
> 
> ...


Before you start calling breeders, I would encourage you to rethink your desire for a tiny 3-5 lb. dog. Good breeders breed to meet the standard for Maltese. The standard says:

Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. 
Overall quality is to be favored over size.

I know of a breeder in MA who has puppies available, Champion sire, Champion dam, vet-checked, vaccinations started, bile acid tested, but she breeds to meet the standard, and I would hate to think that you'd be unhappy because her pups might grow to be 6 lbs.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to mention that the little ones are very delicate and have very delicate health issues too. 

Tina


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! Good luck in finding your baby. I also would highly recommend looking into a rescue as well as a reputable breeder. My Annie is from a rescue group and has turned out to be quite wonderful.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

My Mia is also a Chrisman Maltese. Like Moxie's Mom said, Chrisman is about 90 minutes outside of NYC. I love all of Chrisman's dogs, they are just precious and all stunning! I can not thank Chrisman enough for giving me my little Mia. I believe Bea Ann's is located in Long Island, NY, which is about 45 minutes outside of NYC. I do not have any personal experience w/ Bea Ann's but it may be close to your vicinity. Good Luck!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I would be so thrilled to have a Chrisman Maltese.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

If you feel more comfortable staying local I would for sure look at 
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm She has beautiful babies also :wub: 
Good luck, hope you find the perfect one for you! :biggrin:
[/QUOTE]

I giver her big thumbs up and I just clicked on this link and saw she has 1 available. AHHH, how cute! :wub:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I live in NJ and got mine 2 months ago in Paterson NJ ........Snowy is very healthy and beutifull.....if I would have come here before I got her I wouldve gone to the reccomendations but till this day I havent had any problems with Snowy.....Ive also trued rescues to get a second one but they make it so difficult for some reason, Im still trying though


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would definately encourage looking for a rescue first. There's lots of maltese puppies in needs of a home and there's a few in the new york area as well. Do a quick search of www.petfinder.com - they're absolutely adorable.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 5 2008, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=630378


> I would definately encourage looking for a rescue first. There's lots of maltese puppies in needs of a home and there's a few in the new york area as well. Do a quick search of www.petfinder.com - they're absolutely adorable.[/B]


If you are going to do rescue I would recommend contacting some of the Maltese rescue groups before I went anywhere else.
JMO


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank goodness you decided against the pet store!! I also recommend Chrisman Maltese. I could not be happier with our little Tobi. Everything about him perfect! We traveled 6 hours round trip to get him and it was totally worth it. I wanted complete peace of mind with my breeder and I had that with Chrisman. Good luck on finding your Malt!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Try akc.org!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Also, her is a petfinder.com rescue thing. I didn't select a gender or age! Check it out!:


http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...York+City%2C+NY


----------



## Catz12 (Jun 18, 2009)

QUOTE (Teddyandme @ Jun 25 2008, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596728


> There are hundreds of thousands of dogs who need a home through Rescue...you may find a rescue organization for small dogs or even a specific breed that could help...I live in NJ and I know that on any given weekend day that Petsmart brings animals that need a home into the store for concideration to the general public.
> 
> Please consider this...they love you so much for your help.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


You are right about so many dogs need a home through Rescue but you don't understand that they are too choosy to who they give the dog to. They don't want a dog going to a home with children under 10 and they usually won't let the dog go to a home that has other animals so I am not bothering them for a dog. I will go to a breeder.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

If you're willing to drive a little, Marjie Valentine has maltese boys available. She's a really sweet, kooky lady. Her puppies come paper trained, and while she doesn't show, she does have someone who shows her dogs for her. We got Lola from her and we're just thrilled with her! Good luck with your puppy quest!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Everybody, this thread is from *one year ago*.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooh whoops. Good call Briana!


----------

